# [How To] Deal with problems receiving email from the bbs



## Makai Guy

The BBS sends email from the following two addresses:  *admin@tugbbs.com* and *do-not-reply@tugbbs.com*.  Email is sent under several circumstances, among them:

when you register as a user of the BBS
when you update your email address on the BBS
notifications of messages in private conversations
notifications of new posts in threads and forums you've subscribed to
when requesting a password reset
Sometimes, though, these emails don't get through.

Here are some common sources of problems:

*Spam filtering*
Many people actually receive their email, but don't see it because of spam filtering either on their own system or on their email provider's. If there are folders where "spam", "junk", or "bulk" mail is placed, check there. This has been reported repeatedly, especially by AOL and Yahoo mail users.
*Spam blocking*
On some systems, mail may actually be rejected so you don't get it at all. You need to configure these systems to permit mail from *admin@tugbbs.com* and *do-not-reply@tugbbs.com*to be delivered.
You may need to add *admin@tugbbs.com* and *do-not-reply@tugbbs.com*  to your addressbook to be sure our mails are not rejected.
In some cases you may need to have mail from the mail host we use on our dedicated server allowed through (new host name and IP as of 12/24/2018): *cloudvpsservice.tug1.com*, using IP *69.16.236.219*. Note that, if this is not something you can control yourself, you may need to contact technical support at your email provider and have THEM do it.

*Mailbox Full*
Many of our emails are rejected for this reason.  Obviously there's nothing TUG can do about that.
*Invalid email address in your bbs profile*
We can't send mail to an address that doesn't exist. We get LOTS of messages returned as "user unknown", "mailbox does not exist", or "unroutable email domain" (i.e. invalid domain name after the "@").
*Checking wrong email address*
You'd be surprised (or maybe you wouldn't) how many people enter one email address for the bbs, but then check some other email account looking for the message.
If all else fails, you may need to change the address to which the bbs sends your email.  See: Updating email address in your bbs profile

Other BBS Help Topics​


----------

